# Mikes Outdoors and Scotts Outdoors coming ad.



## bigbulls

The new ad will be in hitting local mailboxes this weekend. *The sale starts Monday.*

Also worth mentioning is *Mikes Outdoors on Highway 29 is now an authorized Bowtech dealer as of last week.* As of right now we have Invasions, Assassins, and heartbreakers in stock. We also stock Mathews, PSE, G5 Prime, Elite, and Mission.

A few of the items in the flyer worth noting.............

* Kemen 12ga High velocity shotgun shells 2.75", 3.75 dram, 1.25oz in #7.5 or #8... $79.99 per case.

* Benelli SBEII American in Max4 camo, 28" barrel... $1099 with a free case of the Kemen shells.

* Beretta 3901, 12ga in max4 camo, 28" barrel... $748 with a free case of Kemen shells.

* Beretta 3901, 12ga black synthetic, 26" barrel... $599.

* Mossbeerg 100ATR stainless synthetic with a mounted and bore sighted Nikko Sterling 4-16X50 scope for $399. This isn't a junk scope package like the factory puts together but one we did ourselves with a pretty decent scope for the $$$$$$$.

* Smith and Wesson Body Guard 38spl... $399

* Smith and Wesson Body Guard 380acp... $339

* Gold Tip arrows starting at $49 per dozen

* Victory buck buster arrows $39 per dozen

* Victory 22" crossbow arrows $4.49each or $24.99 half dozen

* Summit Viper classic $149.

* Field Logic shooter buck $69.99

* Field Logic black hole targets $26.99


Check your mail boxes for the flyers this weekend and into next week.

Also don't forget that crossbows are now legal in Florida on private land so those of you that have though about wanting to hunt the archery season but have been putting it off because you didn't have the time to practice etc... take a look at hunting with a crossbow.


----------



## rob883

thank you for the heads up !!! some great deals to be had i appreciate it and you are not a chain !!! shop small business !!!!


----------



## welldoya

I've never heard of Kemen shotgun shells but they sound like they are pretty potent. More powder and shot than the Remingtons that I usually buy. Can you tell us more about them ? Where are they made ?
Do you only have 12 gauge or 20 as well ? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Catchin Hell

*Bump*

Didn't know anyone from Mike's was on the forum, but my son and I stopped in last week looking for a T/C breech nipple. Mike's didn't have it, but "wow", what a selection for an independently owned sporting goods store. There was a lot of neat hunting stuff there for sure and to boot--some great whitetail mounts to complete the decorum. It's a place definitely worth checking out if you've never been there. Prices were real reasonable too:thumbup:


----------



## Catchin Hell

Doh! Stopped by Mike's last week for a hunting license and they don't sell them...:no:


----------

